# Slide 160 | 2017 - Alu?



## Kraxler23 (3. Dezember 2015)

Moin!
Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Enduro zuzulegen. Jetzt mein Problem:
das Gros der aktuellen Enduros ist ziemlich lang und racelastig geworden. Mir geht es aber um Genussbiken/verspielteres Handling, Tourentauglichkeit (45km 1500hm) und ein paar Reserven falls es mal in den Bikepark gehen soll, es sollte also 160mm haben, da sonst der Umstieg von meinem 130er Slide 9.0 (29Zoll) in meinen Augen nicht lohnen würde.
Eigentlich war ich in diesem Zusammenhang beim Canyon Strive hängen geblieben, aber da gibt es ja nur Theater. Meinen Ansprüchen perfekt entsprechen würde eigentlich das Slide 160. Allerdings möchte ich auf keinen Fall ein Carbon-Bike (die Gründe müssen jetzt nicht ausdiskutiert werden ).
Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage: Ist für 2017 ein Slide 160 als Aluvariante geplant?
Ne Rückmeldung wäre klasse!
Besten Gruß!


----------



## Schelle (3. Dezember 2015)

Schau dir mal die Slide 150 HD Modelle an.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler23 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja habe ich schon aber die HD Modelle, bis aufs 10er gehen von der Farbe gar nicht (Ich weiss Geschmackssache) und 2Fach Kurbel wäre auch Pflicht.


----------



## Schelle (4. Dezember 2015)

Dann kommt es Dir ja entgegen, dass das 10er HD eine 2fach Kurbel hat.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kraxler23 (4. Dezember 2015)

Emm... nein?  Laut Bild und Beschreibung nicht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Dezember 2015)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Enduro zuzulegen. Jetzt mein Problem:
> das Gros der aktuellen Enduros ist ziemlich lang und racelastig geworden. Mir geht es aber um Genussbiken/verspielteres Handling, Tourentauglichkeit (45km 1500hm) und ein paar Reserven falls es mal in den Bikepark gehen soll, es sollte also 160mm haben, da sonst der Umstieg von meinem 130er Slide 9.0 (29Zoll) in meinen Augen nicht lohnen würde.
> Eigentlich war ich in diesem Zusammenhang beim Canyon Strive hängen geblieben, aber da gibt es ja nur Theater. Meinen Ansprüchen perfekt entsprechen würde eigentlich das Slide 160. Allerdings möchte ich auf keinen Fall ein Carbon-Bike (die Gründe müssen jetzt nicht ausdiskutiert werden ).
> ...



Hi,

in der Tat - unsere derzeitigen HD Modelle würden schon recht gut auf deine Bedürfnisse passen - allerdings wäre hier das Problem mit der 1-fach Konfiguration...

Ob es 2017 ein 160er Alu als komplette Neuentwicklung geben wird, kann ich Dir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. Aber sei gespannt - wir haben einige interessante Projekte auf dem Schreibtisch liegen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (4. Dezember 2015)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Emm... nein?  Laut Bild und Beschreibung nicht.


Stimmt, das war das 9.0HD - aber da gefällt Dir ja die Farbe nicht. sorry


----------



## Newbeer (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Alu Slide 150 HD haben vorne 160mm und nur hinten 150mm.

Möp, wurde doch schon genannt. Habs übersehen.


----------



## DerekGo (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit Anfang Dezember 2015 das 150er Slide in der 10.0 HD Version und in 20". Farblich und optisch schöner als im Internet zu sehen - der vermeintlich goldene Streifen am Rahmen ist in natura eher kupferfarben und passt hervorragend zur Farbe des Lenkers und den Kashima Beschichtungen von Gabel und Dämpfer. Ich habe mich recht schnell von 3x10 (Zahnräder vorn) auf 1x11 (30er Blatt vorn) umgewöhnt. Merken tue ich es dann wenn Passagen recht steil werden, da wäre ein 28er Blatt vorn eventuell besser. Ich habe schon einige Touren (20-, 30-, 40 km) gefahren; als nächstes steht eine knappe 60/65 km Tour an.

Über die 150er Slides (2017) bin ich ja schon gespannt ... ich könnte mir ein sportlicheres Wippendesign (ähnlich dem vom jetzigen neuem 170er Swoop oder dem des Spectrals von Canyon - optisch eine Linie mit Oberrohr und hinterer Sitzstrebe) vorstellen, und in Anbetracht einer Wireless Sattelstütze einen Aussenzug weniger am Bike und wie erwähnt wieder in einer Alu-Version.

Ich fahre meine Bikes meist ein knappes Jahr und verkaufe sie dann. Dies werde ich auch mit dem jetzt aktuellen Slide 150 10.0 HD wieder machen. Angedacht ist im März 2016 noch zusätzlich, sollte es tatsächlich klappen (...), ein Spectral 8.0 EX (Raw) oder ein 8.0 (Stealth) zuzulegen. Auch in jedem Fall als Alu-Version.


----------

